# BILL EVANS MASTER CLASS online!



## Dfrankjazz (Nov 24, 2012)

Pianopheaks, I'm happy to invite you to this in-depth master class on the solo playing of jazz icon Bill Evans. The class includes a bar-by-bar analysis of his solo classic A Time For Love.

Phree)


----------

